# CVS unter Windows



## babuschka (7. Apr 2004)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob es CVS auch als Windows Version gibt?
Ich benutze es viel und gerne, aber habe im Netz nie eine Version gefunden, die Windows tauglich ist.
Nur das wir uns richtig verstehen, ich will ein eigenes Repository fuer ein neues Projekt.
Als Client setze ich Eclipse ein.
SourceForge scheidet leider aus, da das Projekt nicht open source werden darf.  :cry:


----------



## Pulvertoastman (7. Apr 2004)

Schau mal bei 
http://www.cvsnt.org/wiki/

Nicht getestet, weil ich einen Unix Server bevorzuge, aber scheint einen Versuch Wert zu sein.


----------



## babuschka (7. Apr 2004)

Super, vielen Dank.
Läuft.


----------

